# TB500 - My log & results



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, I finally decided to try alternative methods to sort a few issues which I have and I thought I would share my experiences with you. I will write a small history of what problems I have, what the causes were, what other medical methods I have tried, what I am planning on doing and so on. I don't know what the results of my future adventure will be, but either way I hope that it helps someone somehow.

*Issue:*

I have quite a serious issue with neck movement. At the moment I estimate that my viewing angle from left to right is about 100º , so about 50º each way assuming me looking straight is 0º. As you can appreciate that's not normal. Also towards the end of my viewing angle my muscles start to hurt quite a lot and tighten up no end. This causes me to try and stretch my neck muscles by trying to twist my head, quite violently, in the hope it stretches them muscles which causes relief for a few seconds. The right side muscles hurt more then the left but the movement is as limited on both sides.

It does come across as a bit of a tick if I'm honest, however I am fully aware of what I do but I cant help it. My neck hurts quite a lot and considering I'm only 30 I want to sort this out once and for all as this cant go on for the rest of my life. I also suffer tendonitis in both ankles but that's a secondary issue if I'm honest although it does kill when they swell up mainly after football.

*Cause:*

This is down to two issues I believe. The first one is when I was younger I tried closing a heavy garage door, used my foot as leverage against a wall and as I pulled the door my neck just froze tilted at a right hand side angle. I spent about 4 days in hospital with a brace which had weights on the opposite end pulling my head back in place and ended up in a neck brace for a while.

The second issue which I think is the main one was a serious car crash I was in a few years back. As of then slowly slowly everyday my neck has just got worse and worse.

*Diagnosis:*

I have had an MRI scan and the diagnosis from the doctors is that my 4th & 5th disc are worn down, more then likely due to the violent movement I mentioned previously. Also the 4 major muscles in my neck don't work as they should leaving the smaller ones to do a lot more work then necessary. They are all extremely inflamed and anybody would think I have the biggest neck muscles in the world but unfortunately its for all the wrong reasons and mainly down to inflammation.

*Treatment:*

After using the NHS physiotherapy which was absolute crap (15minute sessions every 3 weeks was the most I could have), I changed GP's and was sent to a private physiotherapist who helped me a bit as I'd have 30 minute sessions once a week. Unfortunately due to bureaucracy I could only get 5 sessions at a time which isn't that many and by the time I got referred again its back to stage one for me. Also my physiotherapist said that my muscles are in such bad state it will take a bit more then just some sessions and exercises which he's given me to get better.

*Intended Treatment:*

Well I decided to finally take the plunge and go for a cycle of TB500. To be entirely honest a lot of it comes down to desperation of finding a solution to this issue I have and I've read quite a bit about it and from different people who have used it and it seems great. As far as I can see it there will be two outcomes, it works and I feel great and I see improvement or it doesn't work and its made no difference to me except that I'm out of pocket of some money.

The cycle I will be going for is the following:

Over Three Consecutive Days Starting Off

Day 1: 4mg

Day 2: 6mg

Day 3: 6mg

Then Once A Week Starting As Of Day 3 For Two Months

Day 10: 2mg

Day 17: 2mg

Day 24: 2mg

Day 31: 2mg

Day 38: 2mg

Day 45: 2mg

Day 52: 2mg

Then Once A Month Starting As Of Day 52

Day 82: 2mg

Day 112: 2mg

Day 142: 2mg

Day 172: 2mg

Day 202: 2mg

Day 232: 2mg

Day 262: 2mg

Day 292: 2mg

Day 312: 2mg

Day 342: 2mg

I have bought the first two months worth in 5mg vials and I will be diluting them with 1.5ml of Bacs Water so they will be 2mg/0.6ml ratio. I haven't bought the 3rd stage vials yet but I will be doing so in 2mg vials with Water for Injections instead of Bac water. Only reason is the shelf life of Bac Water would mean I'd only get a vial from a 30ml amp before it goes off whereas I can get small Water for Injections amps which would be one use and then I could chuck the rest away.

I will be jabbing myself Sub-Q into belly fat with 12mm insulin needles and I will be doing so at two or three different times of the day depending if its 4mg(2*2mg) or 6mg(3*2mg) I need(if someone suggests doing it all in one go, I'm happy to hear the reasoning).

I am currently waiting for everything to arrive but I believe it should be here by Saturday so I thought I may as well start the ball rolling with the thread.

This is something I'd never think I'd be doing but after speaking to a few people I do believe its the right thing to do and I'm confident I'll have great results.

I wont mention any names (as I don't know if people want to be mentioned or not), but thank you to the people that have helped me with this. Happy to confirm though if they do pop up and want to say they helped,lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

They came then..great!

I would avoid doing any sudden or violent neck twisting, this won't help & make just make it worse as the vert can grind against each other if the muscles aren't loose.

Very interested in this mate!

Edit: I see they haven't come yet...they will though.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

latblaster said:


> They came then..great!
> 
> I would avoid doing any sudden or violent neck twisting, this won't help & make just make it worse as the vert can grind against each other if the muscles aren't loose.
> 
> ...


The Customs Clearance was completed yesterday so hoping by Saturday they will make their way here mate along with my supplies from Exchange Supplies.

As for the neck movement, I wish I could stop it mate. I try not doing it but frustration builds up(best way I can describe it), I get restless as it aches loads and eventually unfortunately I have to do it.

I'm hoping this will help loosen up my muscles,bring them back down to normal size and then eventually I stop doing that.

Will definitely keep the updates up, because if it manages to help me I'm sure it will help anyone no matter what they have. I wouldn't wish my worse enemy to be going through what I am at the moment, its a nightmare mate.

Also interested as my missus has long term issues with her wrists so hopefully it helps her.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just my luck. My parcel is being held at the Post Office as I need to pay additional charges, a letter has been sent apparently. :cursing:


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

You can do it over the phone mate, ask if you can pay the fee by card as it will save you a few days while the letter arrives.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sid81 said:


> You can do it over the phone mate, ask if you can pay the fee by card as it will save you a few days while the letter arrives.


Cheers for the info mate. Just called them up but was told I need the letter as I need to give them the 17 digit security code, grrr.

I was told the charge though, £21.


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

Strange, I rang up and paid my £21 over the phone, I think I got the code off the online tracking ? It was 6 months ago though so things may have changed. It won't be too long now though eh.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Are you injecting into your traps?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sid81 said:


> Strange, I rang up and paid my £21 over the phone, I think I got the code off the online tracking ? It was 6 months ago though so things may have changed. It won't be too long now though eh.


Gave them the tracking number but the security number is different, its coming in with parcelforce.



rectus said:


> Are you injecting into your traps?


No mate, will be injecting straight into belly fat as it doesn't make any difference and as ita my first time jabbing myself will be much easier.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck with this! I love the stuff personally.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> No mate, will be injecting straight into belly fat as it doesn't make any difference and as ita my first time jabbing myself will be much easier.


Are you 100% correct on whether site jabs are pointless? SubQ belly jabs are easy, almost fun. I do my AAS cycles through my belly.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Parcelforce... :cursing: ...take ages this lot!


----------



## Sid81 (Jun 24, 2012)

Agreed, my parcel from Canada ended up taking a month some how! I believe it was in this country nearly a week too.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

rectus said:


> Are you 100% correct on whether site jabs are pointless? SubQ belly jabs are easy, almost fun. I do my AAS cycles through my belly.


Yes fella, read various reports saying that SubQ is just fine for it, a nice easy start for me,lol.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Well, I decided to go pay the charges and pick up my package.

This is how it was packed, don't know how it compares but seems alright to me.







I have a concern and a pleasant surprise from the order.

The pleasant surprise is they put in an extra bottle of Bacs water for free which was good as I realised I only ordered 1 and would have needed to buy a 2nd one which is brilliant.

The concern is that the bottles say Silicon Dioxide Derivative 2mg on them. Now the powder in there is quite compact and I'm pretty certain its more then 2mg but what about the actual label on the bottles, is it normal to name things something else??

Edit: Just had an email back off them saying it's TB-500 but relabelled for ease of importation.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Quick update. I have just received my order of all the necessities so I am about to take my first dose.

As previously mentioned, when more then 2mg is needed I will split the injections in multiples of 2 , 4mg = 2 jabs, 6mg = 3jabs.

Quick question about mixing of the TB500. As each vial is 5mg and I will be having 6mg in a day, could I mix that extra 1mg in the vial and then transfer it so I have 6mg in a vial or is best just leave it in the original vial till use??

I will then store all unmixed vials and the Bac water in the fridge, mix as necessary and then off I go.

Anyway, I better get cracking, big breath and all that, I shall come back with the first update once its over and done with,lol.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Done and dusted, wiped both vials, injected 1.5ml air in the bac water and withdrew relevant amount of water which I put in the TB500 vial.

Wiped the area I would inject, injected 0.6ml air into the TB500 vial and then withdrew the same quantity of liquid after making sure it was all mixed in properly.

For some reason I didn't even second think about it, injected the area straight away with the full liquid,pulled out the syringe and then spent the next 10 minutes trying to work the nevershare needle safe as the needle wouldn't click in to place, actually took me longer doing that then injecting myself,lol.

2mg will be injected early evening now when I'm back from Notts.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Very keen to see how you get along as I have similar issues.

Hope you have some luck.

How did you decide the dosage?


----------



## jerom (Feb 26, 2010)

interesting log be great to know your results


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just had my second 2mg shot, it really is easy.

In fact my mrs is genuinely concerned I've done it plenty times before because I found it so easy.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> Very keen to see how you get along as I have similar issues.
> 
> Hope you have some luck.
> 
> How did you decide the dosage?





jerom said:


> interesting log be great to know your results


I will reply properly to both of you but going round a mates for beers so it will be later.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Very kind mate. Have a good one


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

*Day 1*

Well that's out of the way, which I'm happy about. As mentioned before I was bricking it a bit due to having to self-administer the TB-500 but actually found it very easy. Obviously don't feel any difference as of yet but its understandable.

I have had my first 2mg shot of today, I will be having the second one early evening and then the 3rd just before I go to bed.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Hope it works for you bro ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> Very keen to see how you get along as I have similar issues.
> 
> Hope you have some luck.
> 
> How did you decide the dosage?


The two most common cycles which I read up about is 2mg for 6 weeks and then 2mg a month after that and a similar cycle but with 7mg for the first few weeks.

A very knowledgeable user of this forum(again not mentioning names in case they don't want to be named) though went with the above cycle for his shoulder and within a week he was able to bench 100kg. Now if you calculate the 7mg cycle which is quite common and the one he and I are following it works out roughly at the same dosage.

The 2mg once a week and then once a month just seemed to be for lighter injuries to what I have so I decided to go with the front loading and then the maintenance dose of 2mg a month after the initial 2 months is up.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> The two most common cycles which I read up about is 2mg for 6 weeks and then 2mg a month after that and a similar cycle but with 7mg for the first few weeks.
> 
> A very knowledgeable user of this forum(again not mentioning names in case they don't want to be named) though went with the above cycle for his shoulder and within a week he was able to bench 100kg. Now if you calculate the 7mg cycle which is quite common and the one he and I are following it works out roughly at the same dosage.
> 
> The 2mg once a week and then once a month just seemed to be for lighter injuries to what I have so I decided to go with the front loading and then the maintenance dose of 2mg a month after the initial 2 months is up.


Thanks very much for this info.

Unfortunately for me as much as Id love to try your method financially its not an option.

Reading good things though even with 2mg once a week for 6 weeks. This could be exactly what I need.

Will be keeping an eye on this thread so hope everything goes well for you mate


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Just had my second 2mg dose so have one left now for today.

One thing I noticed, not entirely sure about it though so will keep my eyes on it, is that my swollen heals from the tendonitis seem to have gone down a bit.

I don't think it can take effect so fast and as mentioned it feels like its gone down but will observe that as well.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Will be keeping an eye on this one, thanks for the log bud. Which brand you using?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Big Ian said:


> Will be keeping an eye on this one, thanks for the log bud. Which brand you using?


Will have to clarify if I can say as it has liquid clen for sale as well on the website although I don't think I am allowed to.

@Milky


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Will have to clarify if I can say as it has liquid clen for sale as well on the website although I don't think I am allowed to.
> 
> @Milky


pm me please mate see what l can do :thumbup1:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> pm me please mate see what l can do :thumbup1:


Need to empty some space fella.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Big Ian said:


> Will be keeping an eye on this one, thanks for the log bud. Which brand you using?


I used this company mate.

http://www.melanotanpeptide.com/


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Had my first of 3 doses just now.

Went vertically subQ about an inch left of my belly button and drew a tiny bit of blood, wasn't an issue or painful but I'll make sure I go at an angle again next time.

Quick question for people in the know. Is it possible to inject subQ in the wrong area and it not work??


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Any good early signs mate?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> Any good early signs mate?


Hi fella,

My neck definitely doesn't feel as swollen, when I squeezed it before I could feel knots and hard muscles straight awaut whereas now its a lot softer.

It definitely feels different then normal, but with this being first time I've done anything lile that I thought I'd wait a bit longer before publishing results as wanted to make sure it was indeed improvement and not in my head(if that makes sense), lol


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Hi fella,
> 
> My neck definitely doesn't feel as swollen, when I squeezed it before I could feel knots and hard muscles straight awaut whereas now its a lot softer.
> 
> It definitely feels different then normal, but with this being first time I've done anything lile that I thought I'd wait a bit longer before publishing results as wanted to make sure it was indeed improvement and not in my head(if that makes sense), lol


I really feel for you mate. It sounds like you're talkin about my neck. I can literally "knock" on it like a door and it makes a wooden sound.

Fantastic news that you notice something already. A little softness is a big deal when no amount of massages, knot popping, acupuncture or stretches do anything.

are there any other effects of note?

Cheers mate


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> I really feel for you mate. It sounds like you're talkin about my neck. I can literally "knock" on it like a door and it makes a wooden sound.
> 
> Fantastic news that you notice something already. A little softness is a big deal when no amount of massages, knot popping, acupuncture or stretches do anything.
> 
> ...


Well I've not been twisting and trying to stretch my neck muscles as much in that unorthodox way of mine.

I feel that myself and also my missus always gives me a bollocking when I do it and she's not done that as much as normal which is a good way of measuring my improvement, lol.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

lol...Interesting stuff mate, hope things keep progressing for both our sakes


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Hows it going sc4mps?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Harry Axe Wound said:


> Hows it going sc4mps?


Playing up a bit today mate but still better then normal. I just hope it holds off till Monday when I will be having my next shot.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Playing up a bit today mate but still better then normal. I just hope it holds off till Monday when I will be having my next shot.


Hows things mate ?? Any news ?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Hows things mate ?? Any news ?


Sorry for late updates, was planning on doing them moment before my next shot and onwards.

Well a week almost after, its still niggling me a bit which I expected its that bad but nowhere near as bad as it should be.

I still feel myself stretching my neck, NO violent movements at all though like previously, just trying to twist my head further then I can to stretch it which I'm ecstatic about.

Also not had a clip around the ears like my missus gives me in ages which is a good sign as she never misses a trick and always did that when I used to do what I did, lol.

I am in no doubt this is helping me, whether its psychologically or actually helping me is a different matter although I think its borh. Only other side effect although weird, is that I'm getting really long eyebrow hairs an inch long at least, lol.

I'm naturally quite hairy so ead wondering about that and thats the only noticeable difference, lol.

Also dont known how relevant it is, but I went and had my head injury looked at yesterday and the nurse couldn't believe that after 3-4 weeks my scar had healed as it is, , she said that should be at least a few months in before looking like that.

Another dilemma for people that are in the know.

I'm happy as how things ate going and want to do 2mg a month after the initial first 2 months. The company I used only do 5mg so do I carry on using them (they're also very cheap) or do I find a company that does 2mg, ,risking the results, but not worrying about the vials going off?

My last shot of the 6mg was last Monday so I'm having my first 2mg shot

(Once a week from now on) tomorrow.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

Great news Sc4mpo.

I myself have just started Modgrf1-29/ghrp2 (cant afford your dosing at the moment) so hoping this will help. Very glad for you that it seems to be helping.

I have heard anecdotal evidence that fixing issues to do with neck muscles etc can cause hair growth, better facial skin and eyesight and so on because of the extra blood flow that isnt being restricted


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Sorry for late updates, was planning on doing them moment before my next shot and onwards.
> 
> Well a week almost after, its still niggling me a bit which I expected its that bad but nowhere near as bad as it should be.
> 
> ...


I noticed full effects round week 3 and in week 4 I started to get the feeling of well being and improved memory function.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

strongr said:


> I noticed full effects round week 3 and in week 4 I started to get the feeling of well being and improved memory function.


That's good to hear.

Just had my weekly jab and as mentioned yesterday I do seem to see a slight difference which I'd like to believe is more physical then mental but either way I'm happy so far.

I assume I'll see the difference on a week to week basis so will keep updating this every couple of days.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Well today its been a bit niggling but again at this moment in time I'm expecting that as I'm having the 6 week mark the minimum to when I will want to notice quite a bit different.

Continuing on the same theme as before although trying to stretch my neck a bit I'm now not violently twisting my head to do so, in my eyes that is improvement.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

I've been doing a lot of front felt and pec stretches at the minute, seems to relieve a small amount of taught ness in my neck. Still taking my peps too


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

How's it treating you mate?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi, sorry for the late updates completely forgot about this, lol.

Got to be honest there are no massive differences and go through stages of feeling great and then it bothering me quite a bit. I feel that as long as I carry on this silly movement which I do it will never heal properly and its just a vicious circle. Starts healing, I do that silly movement and it gets inflamed again, starts healing and so on.

After getting some advice, and if finances allow it, I am looking to possibly get some hypnotherapy sessions which could "take me back" to when I didn't do this movement so I can stop doing it and then the tb500 should be able to heal without me inflaming my muscles but at the moment its just a future action.

On another note last week and this week in the part of my belly which I have injected the TB500 its got a red patch and its a bit swollen(very slightly) and is a bit itchy but nothing I'd worry about unless I knew, anybody got any ideas as to why that could be??


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Doesn't sound like a silly movement, maybe a nervous 'twitch' or something like that.

Have you also tried some neck massage sessions alongside the TB?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Doesn't sound like a silly movement, maybe a nervous 'twitch' or something like that.
> 
> Have you also tried some neck massage sessions alongside the TB?


Hi mate, no i'll be honest I haven't.

I haven't been entirely happy with results but I do believe its my fault. I have one last jab left and although its better then it has been its still not great.

What I will do next time is get referred to physio and then run a course alongside my 5 sessions. If I calculate it properly I could go through the heavy loading side then have physio in between each jab so they will work side by side for the full duration.

I have no doubt it works, the difference after the first weekend and up till middle of week 2 was great, honestly not felt that good in a long time.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think that to sort this out properly you're gonna need a combination of things. TB/physio & some relaxation - have you tried rubbing lavender oil on your neck?

Great stuff to relax you...maybe try a change of pillow (or have I already suggested that?). Neck posture esp at night can cause loads of issues.

incoming pm...


----------



## SB12 (Nov 25, 2012)

Sc4mp0 said:


> Hi, sorry for the late updates completely forgot about this, lol.
> 
> Got to be honest there are no massive differences and go through stages of feeling great and then it bothering me quite a bit. I feel that as long as I carry on this silly movement which I do it will never heal properly and its just a vicious circle. Starts healing, I do that silly movement and it gets inflamed again, starts healing and so on.
> 
> ...


I can get the same from MT-2, Modgrf1-29/ghrp6, so probably just the BAC water. I prefer injecting in the leg muscles instead. Much less prevalence of the reactions you describe.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Try an anti histamine such as Cetrizine it often helps with the welts.


----------

